

A Computer Wanted - razorburn
http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?_r=1&res=9F07E0D81438E233A25751C0A9639C94639ED7CF

======
bmunro
My grandmother's occupation was computer.

She calculated rocket trajectories for for the Woomera rocket range in South
Australia.

------
sown
I understand that was common terminology back then. Usually doing rote plug-n-
chug calculations.

